# Asus M3N-HT Deluxe. Sound problem

## SunHateR

Hello,

Recently I bought Asus M3N-HT Deluxe motherboard. I have a problem with the audio device. There is sound, but with noise. The sound overlaps after 10-20 seconds playback. I'm using snd_hda_intel module. Here some details:

```
sunhater ~ # uname -a

Linux sunhater 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Sat Aug 30 01:40:37 EEST 2008 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

sunhater ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                     HDA NVidia at 0xfe020000 irq 21

sunhater ~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0774 (rev a1)

sunhater ~ #
```

The module snd_hda_intel has following kernel options:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

       Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

           PCI devices  --->

               <M> Intel HD Audio

                   [ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

                   [ ]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

                   [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support

                   [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

                   [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

                   [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio
```

Missing "NVidia HD-audio codec" here, so I'm using marked with *. I tried to build module with all HD codecs, but the result was the same. I also tried to change all the controls of alsamixer.

Multimedia applications detects 2 audio devices:

hw:0,0 - HDA NVidia AD198x Analog

hw:0,1 - HDA NVidia AD198x Digital

Only first one is working, but with noise and overlapping.

My /etc/modules.d/alsa file:

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
```

Please help!

----------

## philip

Hi, I am sorry O can not help you out with your question! But I am right in the middle of installing the M3N-HT MOBO myself. 

But I can not get the eth0 i/f to work. Do you use the on-board LAN i/f of do you have a separate LAN card? In case you do use the on-board eth0 i/f, which driver do you use in the kernel?

Tnx  /Phil

----------

## SunHateR

I'm using onboard lan card with forcedeth module... My big problem still is onboard sound card

----------

## zietbukuel

I have the same problem and the same sound card, please help!

----------

## mikegpitt

gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r3 seemed to have went stable over the last few days.  Does this kernel fix the problem with the nVidia 0774 card?

----------

